
10 Papers Every Programmer Should Read (At Least Twice) - shawndumas
http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2009/02/26/10-papers-every-programmer-should-read-at-least-twice
======
Flow
He forgot: <http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~shmat/courses/cs345/whyfp.pdf>

"Why functional programming matters" by John Hughes

